# How much to use?



## JosephDurham (May 12, 2017)

You have a spool of paracord, you’re going to work on a project, but, how much paracord do you need?? How do you know? Is there a chart or something out there that will give you the basic idea of such?

Thanks a lot,

Joe


----------



## WookieeMonster (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi there, I know I’m new but I use about a foot of paracord per inch of whatever I’m making. Unless it’s a more complicated (wider) weave then I use more. After a few projects you will be able to tell how much you need.


----------

